# Fleetwing info



## ranman (Sep 17, 2017)

any info on this bike? Murray built?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

Murray through and through.  The safety levers date it to the end of the bike boom, late 70s..  My first ten speed, Murray-built Ward's Open Road, early 70s, didn't have them, and later Open Road models did.


----------

